# 1/4" drill bit extenders that work



## degoose

Next import order from LV will include these.. wondered what they were like… thanks for the review.


----------



## Kristoffer

Yeah, I've been looking at the set of 3 for about a week and as much as I want them, I keep talking myself out of buying 'em. I'm trying to save up for a used planer. As much as I'd like to add them to the shop…. I've got to stick to my guns. Thanks for the review.


----------



## jpwatson

Saw the email promo and was thinking about them… now I'm convinced. Thanks for a very good review!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck

I'm glad to see they work, I had been looking at them as well, thanks


----------



## Eagle1

I ordered a set. Suppose to be here this week..


----------



## PurpLev

got the email with those from LV. looks fantastic, as usual LV quality shows. I personally don't have a need for those now, but if I ever do, I know which one to get.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Viking

Bob;

Nice review. I ordered my set last week and waiting for the UPS truck to deliver them.

The set is on sale, until june 7th, for $19.50 which is $10 off of the individual prices.

Thanks for sharing.

Good Luck!


----------



## boboswin

It's only after your have climbed your ladder for the 4 th time and tried to drive a 2" screw into a wall that you really appreciate having an extension that isn't fighting your success. <g>
ps. the long one is great for reaching into a cupboard without having the drill in the way.
Enjoy this one Guys!

Bob


----------

